# Positive mental attitude



## solak (Feb 3, 2009)

This is what I call a positive mental attitude..



> WTSHTF i will revert back to as far as a i need to revert back to.
> If that means being a sewer rat thats happy to chew the rotting meat of a dead mans maggot infested carcass, then so be it.
> 
> If i can see it thru with my curtains drawn and a few pot noodles, All the better.
> ...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Hahaha. To a point, that is quite a positive mental attitude, but they also sound like they'd go [email protected]!t insane in a moments notice. Definitely wouldn't want to be around THAT person.

It's like the Hunger Games.

_"May the odds be ever in your favor."_ - Effie Trinket


----------



## solak (Feb 3, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Hahaha. To a point, that is quite a positive mental attitude, but they also sound like they'd go [email protected]!t insane in a moments notice. Definitely wouldn't want to be around THAT person.
> 
> It's like the Hunger Games.
> 
> _"May the odds be ever in your favor."_ - Effie Trinket


Well yes, but there positive they will do what ever is needed. Most likely crumble as soon as pot noodles run out..


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

To me, there is NOTHING positive about that attitude - it reeks of delibertly choosing to toss his/her humanity and ethics away just for physical survival and [email protected]#M the consequences. What, pray tell, is positive about cannabilism?


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

goatlady said:


> To me, there is NOTHING positive about that attitude - it reeks of delibertly choosing to toss his/her humanity and ethics away just for physical survival and [email protected]#M the consequences. What, pray tell, is positive about cannabilism?


I may be lost here(I don't recognize that quote), but assuming that it is a metaphor, you should be prepared to do whatever it takes to save humanity. It's a step up from being a Patriot. When you can't do what you have to do to preserve humanity, just lay on the ground and stop breathing.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't see that I quoted anything in my post, but I will this time..."WTSHTF i will revert back to as far as a i need to revert back to.
If that means being a sewer rat thats happy to chew the rotting meat of a dead mans maggot infested carcass, then so be it." 

Please enlighten me as to how eating a human carcass is going to do anything to "save humanity"? Just the opposite to me as cannabilism is ignoring and degrading humanity - it's pure individual survivalism, back to animal basics.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The primary key to surviving is to start imediatly when you find your self in a dire situation.

People will wait until they are literally starving, to begin eating grashoppers , worms and grubs.

It is then, too late to catch up.

You need to be eating the bait from day one.

If you can catch that fish, great but until your luck changes you need to suck it up and eat bait.

As for canabilism , I personally would draw the line there but I don't intend to live forever with something that is against my moral code.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

goatlady said:


> Don't see that I quoted anything in my post, but I will this time..."WTSHTF i will revert back to as far as a i need to revert back to.
> If that means being a sewer rat thats happy to chew the rotting meat of a dead mans maggot infested carcass, then so be it."
> 
> Please enlighten me as to how eating a human carcass is going to do anything to "save humanity"? Just the opposite to me as cannabilism is ignoring and degrading humanity - it's pure individual survivalism, back to animal basics.


You just quoted the quote I was referring to. I can only assume that Solac made it up[where ya at, buddy]. You interpreted it as reverting to cannibalism, which is man or animal eating their own species. As a whole, I interpret it as human preservation. Man being the rat, the sewer being the new world, and the carrion being what the new world has left to offer. If the only things left are lemons... I don't think one could technically "revert" back to cannibalism anyhow. I was just looking at it differently. .


----------



## solak (Feb 3, 2009)

JoKing said:


> assuming that it is a metaphor


Hi guys, I think the quote in question was metaphoric. the poster in question was answering to a get ready or die type post.

Some times things are taken too literally...

I think and this is only my option the poster was trying to convey there willingness to survive.

I am fairly shore no maggot ridden corpses will be eaten.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

The positive side of canabalism is that you get to breath one more day. I call this 'the treehugger cunundrum', that is, you have to decide wether or not maintaining your abstract humanity is worth sacrificing your actuall human life.if the only option for survival is dining on your neighbors liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti, and everyone chooses to forgo the meal, the species goes the way of the dodo. How does that preserve humanity?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The human race wouldn't have to resort to cannibalism to survive. There are already millions of people around the world who are subsistence farmers.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

You never know what the future might hold...


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I learned a looong time ago how dangerous it is to "assume" anything.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

goatlady said:


> I learned a looong time ago how dangerous it is to "assume" anything.


True, but unfortunately, I forget that too often.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

FatTire said:


> You never know what the future might hold...


Can I work on your "people" ranch?lol


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Can I work on your "people" ranch?lol


Maybe, but I have three other applicants, so you will each have to cook a meal, like on chopped. Winner gets the job


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Maybe, but I have three other applicants, so you will each have to cook a meal, like on chopped. Winner gets the job


And the losers get chopped...up? Lol OK, I'm done...hopefully not well done, though. Alright one more from an old joke: Don't forget to pack a clown suit in your BOB. Cannibals don't eat clowns because...They taste funny.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

My favorite positive mental attitude was on the movie "Die Hard".

Yippi Yie Kie Yay , MF'ers !:usaflag:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

This whole post line reminds me of charlie heston...."Soylent green is made of people, its people!!"


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

BillM said:


> My favorite positive mental attitude was on the movie "Die Hard".
> 
> Yippi Yie Kie Yay , MF'ers !:usaflag:


mine was bruce looking in the riewview mirror at himself, says "noboby likes you, everybody hates you, youre gonna lose... now smile you ***k"

no wait, that was 'the last boyscout'... my bad


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

How about Tony Soprano, I woolichke you to meemy li'll Fran!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think the quote was refering to killing that person just to eat him/her. I took it as an oportunistic solution to staying alive. Donner party? I think it's really hard for most people in America to understand just what a human being is capable of when faced with starvation. Most of us have never gone to bed with an empty stomach let alone gone without food entirely for 2 weeks or more. 
Would I kill somebody just to eat them, absolutely not! Nor would I condone that action by anybody else. If I (or more importantly, my kids) was starving and I found a not-so-rotten corpse would I consider eating some of it? Possibly, if it meant staying alive. Course, I'd cook it first.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Who wouldn't be here today if the Jamestown settlers hadn't resorted to canniballism? Off topic, but I saw a documentary today that said that mad cow disease started because cows were cannibals. Yeah. They said that through farming practices a cows spinal chord or something was introduced to the cattle's feed and got the equivalent of what the head hunters would get that made them go mad. That's some weird stuff.


----------



## overboard (May 12, 2012)

People with cancer tell me you would be suprized what you would do to survive (even in your 60s ) but caniballisim???? .... I hope I would starve on ethical reasons, but if I chose the evil route I would avoid the cerebal spinal fluid! ( how you leave the world is more importNt then how you lived in it)


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Canibals don't eat clowns.

They taste funny !


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Who wouldn't be here today if the Jamestown settlers hadn't resorted to canniballism? Off topic, but I saw a documentary today that said that mad cow disease started because cows were cannibals. Yeah. They said that through farming practices a cows spinal chord or something was introduced to the cattle's feed and got the equivalent of what the head hunters would get that made them go mad. That's some weird stuff.


Yep, keep screwing with nature and you get freaks of nature.


----------

